# Symphonic Overture in C minor



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you think. Feedback please.


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Foverture-in-c-minor-les-3

View attachment Symphony in C Minor.pdf


----------

